# Leftover pinto beans suggestions?



## FluffyAngel (Apr 5, 2012)

When I cook beans, I make several pounds so I can have leftovers.  Then I forget what I had in mind & freeze them as is. What do you guys do with pinto or any leftover beans?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 5, 2012)

I make refries.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 5, 2012)

Beans and rice, with smoked meat and/or sausage of some sort.  Bean soup.  Bean dip is good too!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2012)

Add some crumbled bacon then get a large flour tortilla, butter it add some of the beans and juice whizz in the m/w fold like a burrito and noshoften ann some finley chopped onion sweet or green makes it yummy.
kades


----------



## merstar (Apr 5, 2012)

Chili, Quesadillas, Tacos, Burritos...

Bean salad with corn, chopped sweet onion, black olives, tomatoes, cilantro (optional), etc. with a lime vinaigrette.


----------



## Siegal (Apr 5, 2012)

bean dip or (non-chickpea) "hummus"!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2012)

Siegal said:


> bean dip or (non-chickpea) "hummus"!



+1


----------



## buckytom (Apr 6, 2012)

one of the most simple things that i make: escarole and bean soup. it's traditionally made with canellini or other white beans such as great northern, but i've used other coloured beans with good results. and if you use veggie stock, it's suitable for vegetarians.

just 7 simple ingredients, and it's ready in 20 minutes so long as the beans are already cooked/soft. i usually use canned beans that are pretty much ready to eat.
quite simply, beans, escarole, garlic, onions, chicken stock (or vegetable), evoo, and parmesan cheese.

in a stock pot, sweat the diced onions and gently brown the garlic in evoo, toss with a load of chopped escarole and saute until it wilts, add beans and enough stock to cover, bring to a boil then reduce heat and simmer for 10 or 15 minutes.
ladle into a bowl, sprinkle with grated parm , drizzle with a little evoo, and garnish with a few large shavings of the parmesan cheese.

hth.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 6, 2012)

Well, Hold it right there, Pardner.   I didn't know you could freeze beans!!

This opens up a whole realm of possibilities.  I like making pintos and then using in burritos,  tostadas, refried beans, etc  and keep turning one dish into another until the beans are all gone.   But really,  after while, the dishes all do seem kind of similar.   Since you say they are freezable,  I can save for later use.  Swell.


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 6, 2012)

Re-heat a few ladles in a saucepan.  Mash or use stick blender until smooth.  Add a tablespoon of ground cumin, 2 teaspoons of chili powder, 1/2 teaspoon of ground cayenne pepper.  Then stir in 3 - 4 ounces of shredded cheese and heat until bubbly.  

Serve immediately with tortilla chips. 

.40


----------



## merstar (Apr 6, 2012)

buckytom said:


> one of the most simple things that i make: escarole and bean soup. it's traditionally made with canellini or other white beans such as great northern, but i've used other coloured beans with good results. and if you use veggie stock, it's suitable for vegetarians.
> 
> just 7 simple ingredients, and it's ready in 20 minutes so long as the beans are already cooked/soft. i usually use canned beans that are pretty much ready to eat.
> quite simply, beans, escarole, garlic, onions, chicken stock (or vegetable), evoo, and parmesan cheese.
> ...



Great soup. I do something similar with spinach or romaine. I also add a few canned tomatoes, corn, and some spices, such as chili powder, cumin powder, and smoked paprika.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Apr 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I make refries.



Maybe a stupid question but I've never made my own. His do you do this?



			
				Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Beans and rice, with smoked meat and/or sausage of some sort.  Bean soup.  Bean dip is good too!



The rice, beans, meat and bean soup is my usual, and taco soup, or in salads.


			
				kadesma said:
			
		

> Add some crumbled bacon then get a large flour tortilla, butter it add some of the beans and juice whizz in the m/w fold like a burrito and noshoften ann some finley chopped onion sweet or green makes it yummy.
> kades



This does sound good. And simple. 



			
				merstar said:
			
		

> Chili, Quesadillas, Tacos, Burritos...
> 
> Bean salad with corn, chopped sweet onion, black olives, tomatoes, cilantro (optional), etc. with a lime vinaigrette.



Oh my! I have a similar recipe I forgot about. Great idea. Thanks for the reminder.





			
				Siegal said:
			
		

> bean dip or (non-chickpea) "hummus"!



Bean dip is a favorite in my house. This is one reason I cook up so many at once.



			
				buckytom said:
			
		

> one of the most simple things that i make: escarole and bean soup. it's traditionally made with canellini or other white beans such as great northern, but i've used other coloured beans with good results. and if you use veggie stock, it's suitable for vegetarians.
> 
> just 7 simple ingredients, and it's ready in 20 minutes so long as the beans are already cooked/soft. i usually use canned beans that are pretty much ready to eat.
> quite simply, beans, escarole, garlic, onions, chicken stock (or vegetable), evoo, and parmesan cheese.
> ...



Sounds yummy.  But what is escarole? 



			
				forty_caliber said:
			
		

> Re-heat a few ladles in a saucepan.  Mash or use stick blender until smooth.  Add a tablespoon of ground cumin, 2 teaspoons of chili powder, 1/2 teaspoon of ground cayenne pepper.  Then stir in 3 - 4 ounces of shredded cheese and heat until bubbly.
> 
> Serve immediately with tortilla chips.
> 
> .40


 
Awesome! I have a different bean dip but I get tired of the same thing so I will be excited to try this one.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 6, 2012)

Years ago, I had the opportunity to taste bean pie.  I wasn't told what it was before my first bit.  The generous person who gave me a slice asked me what I thought it was.  I replied that it was a very good pumpkin pie.  Then she explained that it was bean pie.  She had a Jewish background and the recipe was a tradition in her family.

I just did a quick google-search to find bean pie and foudn the following site; More Recipes Like Super Bean Pie - All Recipes

The site has a host of bean pie recipes that look very tasty indeed.  If they are as good as the bean pie I had so many years ago, then they are worth eating.  I know that my next batch of navy beans is going to be made into bean pie, the custard kind.

Besides, beans are one of the most super of the super-foods.  It is highly recommended bu nutritionists, and everyone else too.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 6, 2012)

Fry up a corn tortilla and slather the beans on. Top with shredded iceburg and a hot (temp) vinegarette.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 6, 2012)

lol, fluff. i forget sometimes tgat everyone wasn't raised by a pack of wild italians like i was.

you see, my parents' plane crashed in the jungles of southern italy.., well, it's a long story.

escarole, or 'scarole is a dark green head of romaine on steroids. a big, fat, leafy lettuce like green that is slightly bitter, somewhat green and sweet. you can sub almost any substantial green in it's place as merstar suggested (thanks for the ideas, btw )  or modify the basic recipe as you see fit. but the basic is a classic. jus't a few, fresh ingredients cooked simply.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 6, 2012)

FluffyAngel said:


> Maybe a stupid question but I've never made my own. His do you do this?




Refries.

2 cups cooked pinto or black beans (any beans, really)
1/2 medium onion, diced
about 2 Tbs bacon fat, lard or vegetable oil
salt to taste

The beans should be cooked enough that the skins are splitting, you can mash a cold bean with your fingers.  If your frozen beans need more boiling, go ahead and cook them up some more in water.

I use an enameled cast iron dutch oven, heat your favorite fat (I like the bacon fat) and sauté the onions until transparent, add drained beans and mash the beans, keep the heat about medium. You can add water a tablespoon at a time to get the texture you want.

Those are straight up refries.  You can also cook your beans in beer, or add spices.  I like to add in diced green chilies, garlic and ground cumin.


----------

